# Gold durch Verzauberung?



## Bertel- (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass jemand durch Verzauberkunst vieeeel Gold macht.

Nur versteh ich irgendwie nicht ganz wie das geht =/ Und da ich mich langsam dem 40er nähere (ein level noch) aber erst 30 Gold habe muss ich schauen wie ich zum Gold komme. Und mit Kürschnerei alleine an 70 Gold kommen dauert. Deshalb kann mir mal einer erklären wie es möglich sein kann mit Verzauberkunst etwas zu verdienen... Gold für Verzaubern kann ich nicht wirklich verlangen, da ich nichts besonderes kann wofür es sich lohnen würde zu zahlen.

Also bitte eine kleine Schritt für Schritt anleitung auf Deutsch... wäre dankbar... merci


----------



## Arstiuri (7. Januar 2008)

http://www.wow-verzauberungen.de/?p=world-...&fraktion=1

da kannste mal in etwa ausrechnen was welche verzauberung kostet.

ansonsten kann ich folgendes sagen: bis ca skill 270 hab ich eigentlich kein gold verdient. danach gehts dann langsam los da du ab 275 den hochwertigeren kram aus der scherbenwelt entzaubern kannst. da bekommst du dann trinkgeld und kannst dir kunden organisieren.

viel gold machst du aber erst später. hoff da nicht zu sehr drauf... verzaubern ist für mich eher ein teures hobby als nen beruf mit dem ich viel verdiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (11. Januar 2008)

Arstiuri schrieb:


> http://www.wow-verzauberungen.de/?p=world-...&fraktion=1
> 
> da kannste mal in etwa ausrechnen was welche verzauberung kostet.



sorry, aber die angaben auf der Seite sind Bullsh1t
auf allen servern die selben preise, woher die konkret kommen ist mir schleierhaft... sie orientieren sich aber sicherlich nicht an den AH-Preisen der Mats



Arstiuri schrieb:


> ansonsten kann ich folgendes sagen: bis ca skill 270 hab ich eigentlich kein gold verdient. danach gehts dann langsam los da du ab 275 den hochwertigeren kram aus der scherbenwelt entzaubern kannst. da bekommst du dann trinkgeld und kannst dir kunden organisieren.
> 
> viel gold machst du aber erst später. hoff da nicht zu sehr drauf... verzaubern ist für mich eher ein teures hobby als nen beruf mit dem ich viel verdiene
> 
> ...



sry, aber *verdienen* tust du bis 375 genau garnix; um etwas zu *verdienen*  müssen die eingenommenen Beträge über den bis dahin getätigten Ausgaben für den Beruf liegen.

wenn ich mir nur mal so am Rand überlege, daß die 4 Urmacht für die Runenverzierte Eterniumrute und die 4 Eterniumbarren gut und gerne 500g kosten, den staub nich eingerechnet dann kann ich nur müde lächeln wenn du von verdienen redest.

also normalschnell lvlnder char ist das nicht drin; klar wenn du grüne drops beim farmen hast kannst damit dein saldo aufbessern; ohne zu farmen wirst aber nie was verdienen als Verzauberer


----------



## vyn (11. Januar 2008)

vielzocker mit nem grossen bekanntschaftskreis können durchaus gutes gold mit verzauberungen machen und zwar aus folgenden gründen:
- wer viel spielt, hat die grössere chance auf einen interessanten drop
- wer viel spielt, findet mehr items, die er zu mats entzaubern kann
- wer viele bekannte hat, hat eine grössere chance, eine verzauberung an den mann zu bringen

es ist also möglich, ABER es ist mit sehr viel glück und sehr viel aufwand verbunden.

ich hab den beruf primär um meine eigenen bedürfnisse nach verstärkung zu decken, evtl noch die von kumpels. wenn ich nebenher noch ein wenig der ausgaben durch fremd-verzauberungen wieder einnehmen kann, bin ich schon mehr als happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wennt einen goldfarmer beruf willst, dann nimm was sammelndes


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Januar 2008)

naja man macht ja auch geld über das verkaufen der mats, entzauberst, stellst ins ah verzauberermats haben eh keine anzahlung) und dann kommen die Leute zu dir, haben vielleicht deine Mtas gekauft, udn du bekommst sogar nochn Trinkgeld dafür^^.
Wobei du Waffen nicht entzaubern solltest ohne entchantrix oder ein äghnliches addon, da man die oft beim NPC für mehr geld verkaufen kann, als das entzaubern bringt.


----------



## Arstiuri (12. Januar 2008)

> sry, aber verdienen tust du bis 375 genau garnix; um etwas zu verdienen müssen die eingenommenen Beträge über den bis dahin getätigten Ausgaben für den Beruf liegen.
> 
> wenn ich mir nur mal so am Rand überlege, daß die 4 Urmacht für die Runenverzierte Eterniumrute und die 4 Eterniumbarren gut und gerne 500g kosten, den staub nich eingerechnet dann kann ich nur müde lächeln wenn du von verdienen redest.
> 
> also normalschnell lvlnder char ist das nicht drin; klar wenn du grüne drops beim farmen hast kannst damit dein saldo aufbessern; ohne zu farmen wirst aber nie was verdienen als Verzauberer



mit 275 braucht man meiner meinung nach noch keine eterniumrute

mein punkt war folgender:
bis 275 ist das skillen meiner meinung nach auch nicht so teuer wie alle immer finden. ich habe mich einfach an nen guide gehalten um möglichst wenig mats zu verbraten. die mats habe ich kaum im ah gekauft, sondern eigentlich immer entzaubert. wenn du magst, habe ich bis 275 vielleicht 100g im ah gelassen. ab 275 habe ich dann öfter mal entzaubert und da teilweise bis zu 10g tip bekommen und dazu langsam angefangen verzauberungen für 10-20g an den mann zu bringen. damit hatte ich meine investitionen von 100 recht schnell wieder raus und habe also auch geld verdient. danach wird das skillen natürlich entweder teuer oder aber extrem zeitaufwendig, man stellt sich ja ungern für jeden skillpunkt ne halbe stunde in irgendne hauptstadt und spammt den handelschannel zu. mein fazit war ja auch folgendes: es ist bisher kein beruf gewesen mit dem ich reich geworden bin, also eher ein hobby. 

und zu deiner anmerkung zur website:

wie die preise zu stande kommen ist mir auch etwas schleierhaft, unterm strich bekommst du aber (zumindest auf meinem realm) ne ungefähre *idee* von dem was ne verzauberung kostet (an mats). kein garantierter preis, aber das hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt.

und noch was: ab der scherbenwelt fand ich es ziemlich nützlich die blauen questbelohnungen in kleine/große prismasplitter zu entzaubern und die dann im ah an den mann zu bringen. das war im vergleich zum npc preis für die seelengebundenen dinger ne gewinnspanne die du sonst nur mit schmutzigen geschäften erwirtschaftest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (15. Januar 2008)

Beim Beruf des Verzauberunskünstlers hängt es strickt von den jeweiligen AH Preisen auf den Servern ab..

Ich mache mit Verzauberungskunst ca 250-500 g die WOCHE!
Es sind auch keine Tricks und sonstiges, einfach bissle smart sein.
Nur mal ein kleines Beispiel, du stehst im AH und guckst dir die Items von lvl 60-70 an und hast hoffentlich das Add On, Enchantrix installiert, was dir zeigt was bei einer ENTzauberung rauskommen kann mit den jeweiligen %Werten.

Du siehst also ein Item für lvl 65 für sagen wir mal 3g, wenn du es entzauberst kommen zu 75% 3,5 Arkaner Staub raus, mit viel! glück auch mal ein Prismasplitter oder einer Planaaressenz.
1 Arkaner Staub kostet bei mir auf dem Server schon ~ 1g75s, heißt du gibts 3g für das grüne Items aus, dissed es und hast mindestens 3 * 1,75g zusammen.....
Das gleiche wenn jemand im /2 ein blaues Item verkaufen will für lvl 70 zb und du genau weisst der entzauberungswert ist größer als der Einkaufspreis...eher selten aber kommt vor..
nur mal ein kleines Beispiel was natürlich auch mit Glück zusammen hängt, aber was soll ich dir sagen? bei mir klappts wunderbar...
Als zweit Beruf habe ich seit 4 Tagen Juwelier gewählt und Bergbau aufgegeben. Die Mats sind einigermaßen teuer mit der Zeit aber durch daylie Quests absolut kein Problem...
Die Sachen die du herstellst kannst du wiederrum entzaubern usw usw...natürlich musst du nicht VZ und Juwe nehmen aber ich mache somit Kohle ohne Ende.

Wie gesagt, so geht es mir, es kommt halt immer drauf an...


----------



## Cynda (15. Januar 2008)

Ich finde schon, dass man dadurch etwas verdienen kann!
Viele Objects lassen sich im AH nicht verkaufen, da wird der ganze schmarrn einfach entzaubert und die Mats dann im AH verkauft- die braucht jeder!

Oder:
Du bist schneider und skillst mit bestimmten Rezepten, die Sachen werden dann entzaubert und die Mats verkauft.

Oder:
Inis- alles was seelengebunden ist und nicht gebraucht wird, Entzaubern- wieder bares Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Großen Prismasplitter kosten im ah zwischen 22 und 30g pro Stück, also da nimmt man doch einiges auf- und eine Ini am Tag mach ich sowieso schon alleine wegen den Daily Hero Dungeons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Good Loot!


EDIT:
Habe gerade oben gelesen, dass man die ganzen Mats vom Entzaubern für neue Skillpunkte braucht- stimmt, aber ich selbst habe nur bis 300 geskillt, da ich sowieso alles entzaubern kann, auch epische sachen, und weiter will ich gar nicht- für was gibts die Gilde oder den Handelschannel wenn man verzauberungen will/möchte?? *ggg*


----------



## toxic-dust (16. Januar 2008)

Als mage würde ich auf die BOP +12 spelldmg enchants auf ringe nicht verzichten, 24 spelldmg verschwedet.

Ausserdem lässt sich mit high-end verzauberungen auch gold reinholen. sicherer stand z.B. ist sehr beliebt im PVP und verlangt urnether - bis 150g  und TG gibts da meist doch noch drauf.
Die eigene gilde verzaubern und für sich selbst immer das passende haben ist nicht sinnlos, da auch das skillen bis 375 nicht so teuer ist (naja die 1,5k gold kommen sehr schnell rein).

Und ich wärde mich grün und blau ärgern wenn mungro droppt und du es nicht entchanten kannst, weil dir 75 punkte fehlen = 0,nix verdienst durch den beruf^^

Ausserdem lohnt sich auf skill 340 wegen zauberöl, da auch die gekauften mats sehr selten 50% des AH preises ausmachen ( und sich damit wunderbar skillen lässt solange noch gelb und teilweise grün).


----------

